# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  ΠΟΛΥΠΛΟΚΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ

## gilie

Διαβάζω μερες τώρα θέματα σε διαφορες κατηγορείες του φόρουμ και εντοπίζω συχνά δικά μου θέματα. Εχω αρχησει να χάνομαι μέσα στα προβλήματα μου και ψάχνω την ακρη τους.

συνοπτικά με προβληματίζουν τα εξής στη ζωή μου

Έχω υπάρξει βουλιμική, όλο το πακέτο, με υπερφαγια, εμετούς,καθαρτικά κτλ κτλ

Έχω παθος με τα ψώνια και ειδικά τα επώνυμα, τα οποία μολις κατακτήσω δε μου κάνουν καμία μα καμία αίσθηση 

Οταν δεν τρωω ή δε ψωνιζω, ή δεν ψάχνω την επομενη επώνυμη τσάντα μου, κανονίζω διακοπές για να είμαι χαρούμενη...αν δεν εχω στα σκαρια ενα εξοδο δεν υπαρχω. 

Δεν κανω κολλητη παρεα με ατομα που θεωρω "μπαναλ" επειδη ακουν μουσικη που δε μ'αρεσει ή εχουν προφορα που δε μ'αρεσει, ή τεσπα με κουραζει η επαρχειωτικη νοοτροπια τους, με αποτελεσμα επειδη τωρα ζω στην επαρχια (τον μισο χρονο) και μαλιστα σε πολη με εντονα τετοια στοιχεια, να ειμαι μονη μου και να μην εχω ουτε μια φιλεναδα. Γενικα ειμαι πολυ αυστηρη στην κριτικη μου στους αλλους αλλα και τον εαυτο μου. Ειμαι ομως πολυ ευγενικη με ολους τους ανθρωπους γυρω μου και σεβομαι τους παντες. Απλα δεν κανω παρεες ευκολα, ενα ειδος σνομπισμου μαλλον.

Τέλος ολα αυτα τα εντοπιζω και σε αλλα ατομα της οικεγενειας μου και ταυτοχρονα μπορω να τα συνδεσω με ατακες της παιδικης μου ηλικιας

Ζω με ολα αυτα χρονια τωρα, φυσικα στην θεωρια ειμαι πρωτη και σπανιως με περνουν χαμπαρι οι γυρω μου, αναρωτιεμαι αν και ο αντρας μου εχει αισθηση του μεγεθους του προβληματος, νομιζω εχει αντιληψη του προβληματος, ε δεν ειναι και χαζος. Τέσπα, τωρα εχω γινει και μαμα και προσπαθω να ισοροπισω πρωτα τον εαυτο μου για να μεγαλωσω και ενα ισοροπιμενο παιδι, τουλαχιστον σε οτι περναει αο το δικο μου χερι, αλλωστε θεωρω οτι απο το χερι της μανας περναει το 80% του χαρακτηρα του παιδιου της αν οχι παραπανω.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Gilie γεια σου κ καλως ηρθες!! :)

Δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο ταυτιζομαι με τα bold μπλε γραμματα σου!! Ειναι θαρρεις κ γραφω εγω!!

Ειμαι κι εγω βουλιμικη με εμετους, καθαρτικα κτλ, εχω κ εγω παθος με το shopping που ευτυχως δεν μου βγαινει παντα αλλα μονο σε ορισμενες φασεις, εχω κ την ταση να ειμαι επικριτικη κ αυστηρη με τον εαυτο μου κ τους αλλους κ πολλες φορες βγαζω ασυναισθητα σνομπισμο ενω δεν το κανω εσκεμμενα να συμπεριφερθω ετσι !!

Σιγουρα πολλα προβληματα κ συμπεριφορες μας συνδεονται αρρηκτα με εμπειριες κ βιωματα της παιδικης μας ηλικιας που μας διαμορφωσαν σ αυτο που ειμαστε σημερα!!

Το ζητημα για μενα ειναι ο ελεγχος κ ο μεγαλυτερος φοβος μου η απωλεια του!!

Επειδη εχουμε καποια κοινα, αν θες γραψε περισσοτερα οκ ??

Φιλια!!

----------


## gilie

καλημερα
χθες λοιπον το συζητουσα με μια φιλη που εχει ενα μερος των προβληματων μας κ αυτη. Εκεινη λοιπον λεει "ε, δεν ειναι και τοσο κακο αυτο"
Θελω να πω τελικα ποτε καταλαβαινεις οτι εχεις περασει το οριο? Βλεπω ρε παιδι μου στην TV ολα αυτα που εμενα με τρελενουν στον εαυτο μου (ψωνια εξοδα κτλ ) να προβαλονται ως νεος τροπος ζωης...ποτε κταλαβαινεις οτι ξεπερασες τα ορια σου?

Το μονο συγουρο ειναι οτι ολο αυτο συνδεεται με τα βιωματα μας, μπορουμε ομως να ελευθερωθουμε απο αυτο? Εσυ κανεις κατι? Εχεις βρει βοηθεια απο ψυχολογο ή ψυχιατρο?

Εγω εχω και το αλλο που ολο λεω θα παω σε ψυχολογο και ολο το αφηνω...μηπως βαθια μεσα μου δεν πιστευω ακομη οτι εχω θεμα? μηπως φοβαμαι την αλλαγη...την καβατζα της μασκας μου?

----------


## niah

Eαν βλεπεις οτι αυτο το πραγμα καταλαμβανει μεγαλο μερος κ επηρεαζει τη ζωη σου.Εαν εχει φτασει σε σημείο να σ ενοχλει,ισως θα ηταν καλο να κανεις μια κουβεντα με ενα ψυχολογο.Δεν χρειαζεται να εχεις "θεμα" οπως το λες για να πας.Αν βρεις καποιον καλό,μεσα απ τη συζητηση θα αρχισεις να νιωθεις καλυτερα και να ασχολεισαι και να δινεις αξια και σε αλλα πραγματα.Θα σε βοηθησει να τα ψαξεις αυτα.
Το οτι σ ενοχλει ολο αυτος ο υλισμος και το φαινεσθαι κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι πολυ θετικο.Είναι πολλοι/πολλες που φερονται ετσι και δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα με αυτο.Απ τη στιγμη που εσενα σ ενοχλει σημαινει οτι δεν σε γεμιζει,κ δεν βρισκεις εκει την αξια που ψαχνεις.Ολα αυτα φυσικα και μας τα πλασαρουν απ την τηλεοραση σαν τον ιδανικό τρόπο ζωης(εδω σερβιετες για ακρατια φορανε κι ολα ειναι ονειρικα),φυσικα παιζουν σημασια και τα προσωπικα βιωματα και το που μαθαίνει ο καθενας να δινει αξια,αλλα οταν καποιος δεν ειναι ευτυχισμένος μ αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν του ταιριαζει(ανεξαρτητα αν ετσι εχει μαθει) κ οφειλει στον εαυτο του να βρει τι αλλο μπορει να τον γεμίζει.

ΥΓ: Πολλα μπραβο σου που προβληματίζεσαι και δεν θες να περασεις αυτον τον τροπο σκεψης στο παιδι σου.Δειχνει μεγαλη υπευθυνότητα και ωριμότητα αυτο

----------


## gilie

niah με εκφραζει πολυ η απαντηση σου
αρχησα να το ψαχνω οταν γεννησα οχι μονο γιατι αισθανομαι την ευθυνη του γονιου αλλα και γιατι ενα βραδυ ξυπνησα με μια μεγαλη χαρα που δεν ειχε καποιο συγγεκριμενο λογο και ηθελα απλα να το συζητησω με τον αντρα μου, αργοτερα σε βολτες κυριακατικες σε κατι χωριουδακια και σε πλατειες ειχα μια ηρεμια μα μια ηρεμια...χωρις να κατσω να πιω καφε ή να φαω ή να κανω κατι αλλο απλα να βρησκομαι με τους δικους μου...και ετσι αρχησα να σκεφτομαι οτι μπορω να κανω κατι ποιο ουσιοδες για μενα απο το να χαζοψωνιζω και να τρωω

----------


## niah

Ετσι ειναι :)
Ειμαστε τυχερες οταν εχουν υπαρξει στη ζωη μας αυτες οι στιγμες που μας εχουν "ξυπνησει" προσωρινα,και μπορεσαμε εστω και λιγο να συνηδειτοποιησουμε οτι η ουσια ειναι αλλου.Να δουμε ποση αξια μπορει να κρυβεται στα απλά,"μικρα" και καθημερινα.Ειναι πολυ ωραια αισθηση αυτη,κ η πλακα ειναι οτι μεχρι πριν ουτε καν φανταζομασταν οτι μπορει να υπαρξει,ακομα κι αν μας το λεγανε.Θα ταν ιδανικο να ψαξουμε τροπους για να την κανουμε μονιμη, ή εστω συχνότερη.Γιατι πλεον ξερουμε οτι υπαρχει.Κι ας ηταν μονο για λιγες στιγμες.
Είναι ανθρωποι που μπορει να μην το χουν νιωσει ποτε στη ζωη τους αυτο.Ενω μπορει να ειχαν ευκαιριες,απ την πλυση εγκεφαλου που χουν δεχτει κι απ την τυφλα τους απ την λαμψη της επιφανειας και της εικόνας,να τις αφησαν να περασαν ετσι..Γι αυτους ειναι πιο δυσκολο να αλλαξουν δρομο κ σκεπτικό
Εσενα ηρθε το μωρακι σου και στο δειξε αυτο.Ψαξε τους τροπους και μεγαλωσε το,μαθαίνοντας το να δινει αξια σε πραγματικά ουσιαστικα πραγματα.Πιστευω οτι το χεις μεσα σου απ τη στιγμη που το δες και που το νιωσες,ψαξε πως θα το κανεις τροπο ζωης σου.
Σου ευχομαι να το καταφερεις.

----------


## gilie

ευχαριστω πολυ
με σοκαρε ας πουμε προσφατα ενας γνωστος μου που προσπερασε το παιδι μου και παρατηρησε το κινητο μου...

----------


## niah

Καλα ναι,δεν ξερω αν ηταν τυχαιο το συγκεκριμενο περιστατικό(το οτι σε σοκαρε σημαινει κατι για σενα παντως),αλλα απο τετοια παραδειγματα μπολικά.Ειδικά στην κωλοκοινωνια του σημερα τα χουμε ισοπεδωσει ολα.
Χαιρομαι τους ανθρωπους που αντιστεκονται και τους ανθρωπους που ξυπνανε και ψαχνουν αλλου το νοημα.. ;)

----------

